# Grout Haze



## pala4058 (Apr 26, 2007)

What is the trick to eliminating grout haze? The last patio we installed took a month of Sundays to get clean. I have tried a store bought product and had little success. You pros know the method, yes?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Try not letting the grout haze over.

What I mean is the typical instructions are to grout, wipe, wait 45 minutes to let haze over and wipe again.

We grout, wipe, wait 20 minutes and wipe while still damp.


----------



## pala4058 (Apr 26, 2007)

I will give it a shot. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Black grout is my nemesis. We have found that the best way is Mikes method.


----------



## petermichael (Apr 13, 2007)

*Clorox Wipes *

I was asked on the side by a homeowner if I could "take a look at this, while I was here". She took me to a patio that had been tiled over a year ago using a porcelain tile that looked like a slate, with a lighter colored grout, which was not removed properly and had not only a haze, but occasional grout chunks on the surface. Looked terrible.

On a whim I tried a swipe with a clorox wipe I had in the truck. Much to my delight the cloth was covered in the grout color with just one swipe. 

Putty knife and wire brush for the chunks. Clorox wipes for the haze. 20 minutes and it has no haze whatsoever. Obviously if grout is sealed, not a chance of this working. _But he who knows not how to properly grout, probably seals not._


----------



## mdandurand (Oct 31, 2007)

One word... Windex! It's the best thing i've found and it completly illiminated all grout haze!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Before you leave the job for the day, buff the tiles with a dry towel, like waxing your car, to remove all the haze.


----------



## Taranis (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't know if this will help anyone but this is the way some tilers here do it. After grouting and wahing up let dry and use (we call it a progress machine) a floor scrubbing machine - similar to the one below - with a green nylon pan below it. Turn it on and it takes away all the residue left from the grout. It may be a little dusty though but it gets done really quickly.

Oh, and getting used to using it is fun!!

http://www.hss.com/g/58611/Floor-Scrubber-Polisher.html


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

It depends on the grout. All of the above methods can work fine on normal grout. If you have an epoxy or urethane grout you'll need a chemical haze remover. Aquamix makes a very good one though it can still take several applications on tough epoxies.


----------

